# Bargain Alert - Ikea £1 Aluminium Extrusions - DIY MFT Style Clamping



## Rob_Mc (15 Jul 2021)

Hi All,

Just a heads up ... I was in Ikea Gateshead earlier today and noticed they are selling off their VIGDA triple track curtain rail aluminium extrusion as shown below;






Products


Browse our full range of products from dressing tables to complete modern kitchens. Click here to find the right IKEA product for you. Shop online and in store today.




www.ikea.com





It comes in 1.4m lengths and is reduced from £13 to £1 currently. I asked why the are selling it off and it is just being repackaged with a couple of ceiling mounting brackets thrown in for the higher price of £19 so they are keen to get rid of the old stock.







The extrusion itself is extremely strong and rigid due to it's cross sectional design and shows no sign of flex or give at all. The cross section measures rougly 42mm x 22mm and is 1.4m long.






The real bonus however is that it fits the Bessey / MFT rail style clamps perfectly so in theory could be used around the perimeter of an MFT top to replicate the face clamping ability of the real MFT/3 table. I test clamped a piece of wood using 2 Bessey clamps to the extrusion and it took the full force of the clamp without distortion of any kind and I could not move the wood at all ... it had a vice like grip. I'm sure with the right design and fixings it could be firmly screwed to something and take a bit of abuse while being used for clamping.






I am sure there are a number of potential uses it could be put to and for £1 it's got to be worth a punt. They are currently showing as available in stock at all stores (except Wembley) or are available for delivery online while stocks last. Get them while you can if you foresee a use.

Perhaps @petermillard can do a 10 minute workshop on the feasibility of incorporating these into a DIY MFT table ;-)

Rob.


----------



## mikej460 (15 Jul 2021)

I was tempted to buy 3 lengths for £3 but not at £40 delivery


----------



## Rob_Mc (15 Jul 2021)

mikej460 said:


> I was tempted to buy 3 lengths for £3 but not at £40 delivery



Ah, didn't notice the £40 delivery cost ... guess that effectively makes it a collect from store deal only.


----------



## mikej460 (15 Jul 2021)

sadly the nearest is a 50 mile round trip for me. Thanks for the tip though


----------



## petermillard (16 Jul 2021)

Thanks @Rob_Mc - my nearest store? Wembley!  Ah what the heck, I’ll spend some of my YouTube millions and pay for delivery.
Appreciate the heads-up, will keep you posted.


----------



## Rob_Mc (16 Jul 2021)

As the extrusion is dead straight and has no visible flex to it, it also makes a great straight edge in conjunction with the clamps to run a router or circular saw against. Could also use 2 parallel to each other to setup for routing rebates of any required width.


----------



## flh801978 (16 Jul 2021)

I went down to my local store and they had lots in stock so didn’t feel too bad at taking 10 of them


----------



## JamieHnd (16 Jul 2021)

Thanks OP, I have just managed to get a few from IKEA Warrington. 
Right next to it, there was a single track version for the same price.
It can be used to make a guide rail for jigsaw and circular saw.


----------



## JamieHnd (19 Jul 2021)

Here is my first and humble jigsaw guide rail.


----------



## Terrytpot (22 Jul 2021)

Only living 5 miles from my nearest branch, it struck me that it would be rude not to help them thin out their old stock lines so scooped up a few as a sign of good will. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Bodone (22 Jul 2021)

Wonder if these could be turned into an extrusion style workbench. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rorschach (22 Jul 2021)

Going next week, knowing my luck they will all be gone, not that I will have space in the car anyway.


----------



## Rob_Mc (22 Jul 2021)

You can even use them to hang curtains


----------



## JamieHnd (22 Jul 2021)

Here is my new mitre saw fence and stop block. 

This post has been very useful for me, thanks again OP.


----------



## Rob_Mc (23 Jul 2021)

JamieHnd said:


> Here is my new mitre saw fence and stop block.
> 
> This post has been very useful for me, thanks again OP.



Looks good. How did you attach the rails to your mitre saw?


----------



## Rob_Mc (23 Jul 2021)

JamieHnd said:


> Here is my new mitre saw fence and stop block.
> 
> This post has been very useful for me, thanks again OP.



You could maybe stick a couple of these or something similar on the top of the rails either side to give you a measuring scale for your stop block?






RS PRO 1.2m Tape Measure, Metric & Imperial | RS







uk.rs-online.com


----------



## JamieHnd (23 Jul 2021)

Rob_Mc said:


> Looks good. How did you attach the rails to your mitre saw?



Unfortunately, the fences of this saw don't have screw holes where I can mount the curtain rail. (This is a cheap(est) saw...) 

So, I attached it to the top sliding fences of the saw with metal epoxy adhesive. This way, I will be able to pull the rail to the sides if needed (bevel cuts).

In addition, the top sliding fences were sloped slightly back and were not square to the base. By filling the gaps with metal epoxy, I could adjust the curtain rail exactly square to the base.


----------



## JamieHnd (23 Jul 2021)

Rob_Mc said:


> You could maybe stick a couple of these or something similar on the top of the rails either side to give you a measuring scale for your stop block?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My plan was exactly that. 

But I had planned to stick the free paper rulers of Ikea. (It would be a little too generous to use a 3-5 Pound scale for a 1 Pound curtain rail. )

I put them in my pocket and guess what? They have gone to washing machine...

Next time to Ikea.


----------



## petermillard (23 Jul 2021)

Thanks again @Rob_Mc for the heads-up; mine arrived this week. We're currently self-isolating (family member tested positive) so I haven't had much opportunity to play properly, but certainly with the Festool rail clamps I have here (lever and screw) the thin-wall extrusion is a slight issue with the shape of the clamp faces. These are stepped slightly to locate in the groove, and the step is deep enough to make the face of the clamp stand proud of the extrusion surface, so the clamp will tighten against itself, but not the extrusion ie it will clamp firmly, but slide along the profile. 

I have other clamps to try, but not here at the moment. Keep you posted. P


----------



## Rob_Mc (23 Jul 2021)

petermillard said:


> Thanks again @Rob_Mc for the heads-up; mine arrived this week. We're currently self-isolating (family member tested positive) so I haven't had much opportunity to play properly, but certainly with the Festool rail clamps I have here (lever and screw) the thin-wall extrusion is a slight issue with the shape of the clamp faces. These are stepped slightly to locate in the groove, and the step is deep enough to make the face of the clamp stand proud of the extrusion surface, so the clamp will tighten against itself, but not the extrusion ie it will clamp firmly, but slide along the profile.
> 
> I have other clamps to try, but not here at the moment. Keep you posted. P


----------



## Rob_Mc (23 Jul 2021)

I only have Bessey rail clamps and the step on the clamping face of those is smaller than the wall thickness of the extrusion so they do clamp very effectively on the curtain track. It's a shame the Festool ones don't.


----------



## hughcollier (23 Jul 2021)

Thanks for the heads up on this one @Rob_Mc - I've just been and grabbed 10 on my way home as I am planning an MFT style bench and hope to use these for clamping to the side of the bench where I was initially thinking of installing t-track.

There doesn't seem to be the problem @petermillard describes when using the Makita rail clamps as like @Rob_Mc says, the step on the clamp face is (fractionally!) smaller than the wall thickness of the extrusion. They do seem to clamp very solidly indeed though.


----------



## Stuart Moffat (24 Jul 2021)

I have a UJK top, most of the time with a benchdogs fence in place, and have festool rails and festool clamps, both screw and quick clamp and others. I lucked out as my wife was going to MK IKEA store, and she brought 4 of the IKEA rails back for me. I don’t seem to have any issue with the festool clamps on these. The clamps slide in the same ways as they slide in the festool rails and when something is under them it locks in place firmly. The benchdogs fence dogs also lock solidly in place which is useful for me.

very useful for £4 thanks OP


----------



## Sandyn (24 Jul 2021)

Just picked up three lengths this evening, a pocket full of paper tapes, some free wood and 6 sets of Ladda batteries, which are back in stock. A successful Saturday evening trip  Thanks OP!!


----------



## ChrisMa (25 Jul 2021)

Sandyn said:


> Just picked up three lengths this evening, a pocket full of paper tapes, some free wood and 6 sets of Ladda batteries, which are back in stock. A successful Saturday evening trip  Thanks OP!!



They stopped handing out free tapes at our Sheffield store due to Covid !

Was passing this morning so bought a couple of these aluminium extrusions.

First impression : They're curtain rails with a max support weight of 10kg. As such, there is some flexing due to the low thickness of the extrusion walls. I think these will make excellent fences where they can be supported along their length. I'm not convinced about their strength for clamping, but to be fair I haven't tried clamps on them yet ( others have ).

A £1 a length, I still think they are a bargain.

Sandyn : How did you get *free wood* from IKEA ?


----------



## Rob_Mc (25 Jul 2021)

I suspect the quoted 10Kg support weight limit is probably more a function of the overall Ikea system for using them for hanging curtains from the ceiling. It uses mounting brackets which have a plastic piece which locates into the T-slot on the back of the rail and either this is likely to be the weakest link or the plastic gliders that carry plastic hooks on which you hang your curtains. The aluminium extrusion will certainly take many times the 10Kg static load before failure.


----------



## Rorschach (25 Jul 2021)

Rob_Mc said:


> I suspect the quoted 10Kg support weight limit is probably more a function of the overall Ikea system for using them for hanging curtains from the ceiling. It uses mounting brackets which have a plastic piece which locates into the T-slot on the back of the rail and either this is likely to be the weakest link or the plastic gliders that carry plastic hooks on which you hang your curtains. The aluminium extrusion will certainly take many times the 10Kg static load before failure.



Yes It's almost certainly a weight limit for the curtains and the hooks that hold them rather than the rail itself.


----------



## Sandyn (25 Jul 2021)

ChrisMa said:


> Sandyn : How did you get *free wood* from IKEA ?


When I say wood, it's actually just parts of units and shelving, wood effect chipboard panels. I got 3/4 of a shelf unit, lol. One side was missing, but it's really useful for me. I didn't have my trailer otherwise I would have taken a lot more. There were lots of white panel chipboard, cupboard doors. That was the Edinburgh branch. Sods law, last time I visited with the trailer, there was nothing in the free pile. There seemed to be a lot of reduced stuff in the store and they really discount well.


----------



## ChrisMa (25 Jul 2021)

Sandyn said:


> When I say wood, it's actually just parts of units and shelving, wood effect chipboard panels. I got 3/4 of a shelf unit, lol. One side was missing, but it's really useful for me. I didn't have my trailer otherwise I would have taken a lot more. There were lots of white panel chipboard, cupboard doors. That was the Edinburgh branch. Sods law, last time I visited with the trailer, there was nothing in the free pile. There seemed to be a lot of reduced stuff in the store and they really discount well.



Wow ... didn't even know there was a free pile at IKEA stores. I must pay more attention next time I'm in .


----------



## Sandyn (25 Jul 2021)

ChrisMa said:


> didn't even know there was a free pile at IKEA stores. I must pay more attention next time I'm in .


In Edinburgh, it's outside in the pick-up area. They also have a bargain corner inside with some interesting stuff.


----------



## Rob_Mc (26 Jul 2021)

If anyone needs T-Slot Bolts that are compatible with these rails, the M6 UJK ones Axminister sell are a nice fit;






They come in 3 lengths (25mm, 50mm, 75mm) in packs of 10;









UJK T-Slot Bolts (Pkt 10)


These all-metric threaded M6 or M8 T-slot bolts have 18 x 12mm heads and are zinc plated. They are a direct fit into UJK T-Track in the UJK Track and Stop Kit, the UJK Universal T-Track as well as the T-Track on the UJK Router Fence and many similar...




www.axminstertools.com


----------



## Rorschach (1 Aug 2021)

Just been in, no triple tracks left but loads of single tracks at 10p each.


----------



## TomTheToolMan (2 Aug 2021)

Glasgow had triples today. Might have bought 10 at 50p each


----------



## Rorschach (2 Aug 2021)

I had 10 at 10p, seemed rude not to. No idea what I'll use them for.


----------



## dickm (2 Aug 2021)

Sandyn said:


> In Edinburgh, it's outside in the pick-up area. They also have a bargain corner inside with some interesting stuff.


But it's more than 100 miles from our bit of Aberdeenshire!!!


----------



## MARK.B. (2 Aug 2021)

I could make use of 6 of those but nearest IKEA is around a 3 hour round trip


----------



## Sandyn (3 Aug 2021)

dickm said:


> But it's more than 100 miles from our bit of Aberdeenshire!!!


I thought there was a store in Aberdeen? It's where all the money is!


----------



## dickm (3 Aug 2021)

Sandyn said:


> I thought there was a store in Aberdeen? It's where all the money is!


No, never had an Ikea, and John Lewis departed earlier this year. There's still capital up Deeside, but spending money seems tight. Maybe when the oil industry switches to renewables....................................


----------



## Rob_Mc (4 Feb 2022)

Rob_Mc said:


> Perhaps @petermillard can do a 10 minute workshop on the feasibility of incorporating these into a DIY MFT table ;-)



I still haven't used the extrusions I bought from Ikea yet so I can't wait for @petermillard to release part 2 of his video to get a few ideas on how to incorporate them.


----------



## petermillard (5 Feb 2022)

Rob_Mc said:


> I still haven't used the extrusions I bought from Ikea yet so I can't wait for @petermillard to release part 2 of his video to get a few ideas on how to incorporate them.



You have a couple of weeks to nail yours together Rob, to beat me to it!


----------



## JimJay (27 Mar 2022)

I've just come across this very interesting thread.  

Unfortunately, here in BG Ikea "bargains" aren't a thing and the main Ikea store doesn't even have any stock of these curtain rails - the three-track ones don't exist at all here and the single-track ones are only in stock in the branch at the other end of the country.

However, has anyone tried using the single-track version as a T-track? I'd be interested in any experiences - or just opinions - that anyone would be kind enough to share with me.... Just for the sake of comparison, the 1.4m single-track is just over £6 here.


----------



## Rob_Mc (27 Mar 2022)

JimJay said:


> I've just come across this very interesting thread.
> 
> Unfortunately, here in BG Ikea "bargains" aren't a thing and the main Ikea store doesn't even have any stock of these curtain rails - the three-track ones don't exist at all here and the single-track ones are only in stock in the branch at the other end of the country.
> 
> However, has anyone tried using the single-track version as a T-track? I'd be interested in any experiences - or just opinions - that anyone would be kind enough to share with me.... Just for the sake of comparison, the 1.4m single-track is just over £6 here.


I didn't bother with the single track as it wasn't as rigid as the three track and both where £1 a length at the time. That's not to say the single wouldn't work as 'T' track, you would just have to embed it / surround it with supporting wood to keep it straight and stop it flexing in a similar manner to how Peter Millard incorporates his 'T' track on the front of his MFT table. See around 3 minutes 50 seconds into the following video;


----------



## JimJay (28 Mar 2022)

Yeah, I saw Peter's video - and have been subscribed to his channel for a long time - I love his stuff, and Dennis' "China Tools/Hooked on Wood".

I'm just trying to find out if IKEA here will deliver to the branch in Sofia, otherwise it's going to involve a drive to the nearest one, which is in Greece


----------

